# Martin Bone Hunter



## Columbus (Jul 11, 2010)

I love my Bone Hunter. I got mine at dicks sporting goods a year ago. Its a great little bow. Although I was told that it is basically a cheetah, but I havnt really looked into it. I thought the apex gear sight was garbage. The arm would move unintentionally and one of the fiber tubes broke while transporting in a case. I replaced it with a sword twilight hunter 5 pin. Martin makes great stuff for awesome prices. Congrats on your new toy


----------



## Da_Bull (Jan 1, 2011)

Martin Archery has always been and will always be right up there with any brand.. bare bow IMO... and they stand behind there product....I just got the 2011 ridge hunter and chomping at the bit to get out shooting with it ..just waiting on a few possible sponsers b4 I buy anything more


----------



## sfbandit (Oct 25, 2009)

word of caution!!!!
i went to dicks sporting goods last year and drew the same bow back and the string came off the idler wheel and dry fired. 1st time ive ever had it happen almost craped my pants to. the archery guy showed me 8 more bows in the back that all had done the same. so i called martin and talked to them martin said that dicks ordered them that way because of a time issue and martin told them it needed more string serving. check to make sure yours has serving on it at the cam system if not go to a archery shop and get it. yes the bow is a cheeta and the cheaper one is a saber. the one i shot had a yellow and black string it was the one thats the cheeta. note this was dicks sg fault not martins. martin makes a good bow and i like there customer service as well.martin:thumbs_up and dick's sporting goods:thumbs_do my 2 cents


----------



## wscywabbit (Mar 14, 2009)

@ Da Bull: When you get comfortable with the ridge hunter, I'd be interested in a post about your experience... its on my short list of new bows for the 2011 hunting season. :wink:


----------



## wt2146 (Jan 21, 2011)

I purchsed a Martin bow at Dicks last year also. It was labeled the Born To Hunt (BTH) 325 and is upgraded version of the Bone Hunter they offered at the same time, hence the $100 price jump between them. It is the 2009 Bengal w/M2 cams and also comes with the STS and rolling cable guard, NAP 360 rest, Apex 3 pin, and Martin Quiver. The bow shoots great, is very quiet, even without the addition of any other string/cable/limb silencers except the STS. The only thing I did was add a 5 pin Tru-Glo site and a d-loop. I have mine set at 26"/70 lbs and is shooting 100 grn field tips on a 26 3/4" GoldTip 55/75 @ an average of 263 fps.


----------

